# Lost Aurora - MOM Godzilla produced in styrene!



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Phil C. has apparently pulled the trigger on his prototype and made the big guy available to us all - for a price.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Does Phil also own the Lee Falk Phantom pattern? And are the MOTM Big G kits for sale on eBay?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's cool!!! Wonder what the price will be?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just saw he has a couple up on eBay linked with his Mutants - 1 is a Godzilla with a Mutant long box for $150 and another with Godzilla, the box plus a Mutant model for $195. Hope he offers them by theirselves as well.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Link please.....
I can only hope that they will be affordable.
BTW could someone please tell me if they or anyone has the original 'The Fly" kit available?
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Aurora 484 (Mar 8, 2017)

JGG1701 said:


> Link please.....
> I can only hope that they will be affordable.
> BTW could someone please tell me if they or anyone has the original 'The Fly" kit available?
> Thanks,
> -Jim G.G.



Search eBay "AURORA PINK MONSTER". Not too sure why he doesn't use the word "Godzilla". Maybe lawsuit issues since it's a new item and not a vintage one?

Could be some fit issues on some pieces but that could also be the result of a quick build too...


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ross Bailey said:


> Does Phil also own the Lee Falk Phantom pattern? And are the MOTM Big G kits for sale on eBay?


He has several patterns, but I don't know which ones. He does post some of them on YouTube, such as this one and Christine from the Phantom of the Opera. It is on eBay, but listed as a "pink monster" or bonus to one of his Mutant models. By itself it goes for $135 and it might be a while before it comes down. I think he's worried he might receive a cease and desist order from Toho Studios if he is too blatant with the advertising.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

this one just ended:








AURORA PINK MONSTER & SILVER BASE 1 | eBay


Dave drew many kits that were then sculpted into patterns. Super Rare Aurora SciFi Monster Model Scene.over 40 years in the making. It was also going to be a snap-together kit if Aurora produced it.



www.ebay.com


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

That's a nice looking kit! (Unfortunately it's way out of my price range.)

I have a question, though. Weren't Mothra and King Kong the one's that appeared with the Tokyo Tower? I don't remember Godzilla ever coming into contact with it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

😁😁😁😁
-Jim G.G.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I didn't realise there were even any moulds produced. Great he's managed to do them.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> 😁😁😁😁
> -Jim G.G.


I must have blinked at that moment.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

CultTvMan has a few of them for sale on his website. Both the ‘Pink Monster’ and the Metaluna Mutant. Reasonable prices if you want just one kit or the other.

I didn’t know he had some until I came across them on his site today.

A few days ago I ordered the set from Phil on eBay. Arrived today. I already have the resin Mutant initial release from many years ago. And to build later, I bought a styrene Mutant when that kit first came up on eBay several years ago,

But I now plan on putting one of the styrene Mutants in the box. The order came with a Mutant box but I think you can get it separately but not sure. Either a gray plastic or green glow plastic Mutant, you specify when ordering. He’s also selling the Mutant separately, I think either with or without the box.

Hope this makes sense. It’s hard posting by one finger typing on my phone.

I’m going to check them out in detail later tonight.

If I can find them in my stash this weekend I’ll post pics of the resin and the first styrene Mutant kit I bought. Pretty cool kits for us old guys. Or anyone who likes the subject matter.

Well I did find the pink plastic Metaluna Mutant. Not sure where the resin one is, which I wanted to show. I am sure it will take me about a month to go through all boxes of boxes (not a typo!) in the basement and in the storage area above the cars in the garage. Up and down the ladder a few hundred times should get me back in shape. But I’ll check everything in the basement first. Even in the big pile of crap I’ve put off cleaning up for about 8-9 years now. It’s about time if I don’t collapse first! 

So realistically I might complete these tasks, and if so I might actually be finished by Christmas 2021! No more blind optimism when I know better. But if I do feel good enough to check all this out and straighten up I will feel GREAT when I’m done!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bruce Bishop said:


> CultTvMan has a few of them for sale on his website. Both the ‘Pink Monster’ and the Metaluna Mutant. Reasonable prices if you want just one kit or the other.
> 
> I didn’t know he had some until I came across them on his site today.
> 
> ...


If your collection is still anything like what is shown on Bucwheat's site, I think you have your work cut out! I was pleased with the pink monster; mine's built but unpainted for now. I hope someone gets an aftermarket MOM-style base to fit in better with Ghidrah and Rodan.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd like to get the Metaluna that Cult has , unfortunately my pockets ain't that deep at this time.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr Milton Fox,
Please check your conversations.
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

It’s actually a much bigger collection of boxes full of kits, toys, etc. than what’s on Buc’s site. Those pics were taken a few years before a I ran out of room and money and had to stop other than for an old kit reissue I didn’t have, and some new kits. Still waiting for Batgirl but it doesn’t hurt to wait. I still need to get back to finishing the redo of my original Zorro which I almost had finished before other things came up in my life. 

It’s been sitting on my shelf for 5-7 years now waiting for the finishing touches. And my Super Spy Car is waiting for me to glue a wheel and a couple other parts back on. Looks ugly but I did it back when it was first released and my abilities were not very good back then. 

I found the aurora figures much easier to do, and even many of them I now find lacking, much as I enjoyed them when I first built them so long ago. When done well they look as great as I thought they were.

I might take a few pics to show some of my kits that turned out better when my skills had improved. And the stacks of boxes full of kits. With the phone it’s easier than it used to be.


----------

